# Off the books....



## Frank White (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm interested in driving for Uber in NYC p/t, do you have to report your earnings from Uber to the IRS, and is there anyway around this? I work a full time job and going through a divorce, so trying to avoid a big hit in court. Any advice?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Frank White said:


> I'm interested in driving for Uber in NYC p/t, do you have to report your earnings from Uber to the IRS, and is there anyway around this? I work a full time job and going through a divorce, so trying to avoid a big hit in court. Any advice?


You couldn't cheat on your wife without getting busted and you think you can cheat the tax man?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Frank White said:


> I'm interested in driving for Uber in NYC p/t, do you have to report your earnings from Uber to the IRS, and is there anyway around this? I work a full time job and going through a divorce, so trying to avoid a big hit in court. Any advice?


POST # 1/Frank White: Yeah........... a
Black-Handed Man 
named "Frank White" whose Full Time 
Job is what......... working as an I.R.S. 
Rookie Special Agent rooting out those
"Mad Stacks" #[F]Uber Drivers who 
MUST be holding out on those
MILLION$ in CA$H TIP$?

Bison knows a Bridge you can buy.
Bison chortling uncontrollably.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Doesn't matter if its off the books or not, on paper driving for Uber is close to a zero profit job.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Doesn't matter if its off the books or not, on paper driving for Uber is close to a zero profit job.


He can probably show a nice loss if he just goes out and drives all the non surge trips. Offset against other income that should help nicely to convince the lawyers he's broke.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

In NYC, a driver has to be licensed by the TLC, and carry commercial insurance for the car. You can't really buy commercial insurance & afford to drive part-time only. You can lease a car but I doubt you'll find anyone willing to lease it to fit your part-time schedule.

As for the taxes, Uber Drivers are issued 1099's.

You are prolly better off getting your hack licence and driving a cab to fit your schedule and under reporting income plan. I drive a cab in Chicago, and I'm issued a 1099 from the cab company for CC & voucher payments. 
Hopefully some NYC drivers will chime in with advice.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Frank White said:


> I'm interested in driving for Uber in NYC p/t, do you have to report your earnings from Uber to the IRS, and is there anyway around this? I work a full time job and going through a divorce, so trying to avoid a big hit in court. Any advice?


There is no such thing as a part time uber driver in NYC. Even if you rented a car, you need to be behind the wheel 12 hours a day "that is not part time", you will also receive a 1099 from uber at the end of the year, the same 1099 that the Fed also receives. This just goes to show you how clueless people are out there in regards to driving with uber or any other FHV/Taxi service company, it's a full time job, and the one's that think of doing it part time, don't last, since the stress and everything else associated with this job eventually becomes too much for them. The full timers have no choice to the matter, they are resigned to the fact that it is their full time job and learn to live with all the crap that comes with this lousy job.


----------



## Frank White (Apr 11, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> There is no such thing as a part time uber driver in NYC. Even if you rented a car, you need to be behind the wheel 12 hours a day "that is not part time", you will also receive a 1099 from uber at the end of the year, the same 1099 that the Fed also receives. This just goes to show you how clueless people are out there in regards to driving with uber or any other FHV/Taxi service company, it's a full time job, and the one's that think of doing it part time, don't last, since the stress and everything else associated with this job eventually becomes too much for them. The full timers have no choice to the matter, they are resigned to the fact that it is their full time job and learn to live with all the crap that comes with this lousy job.


Thank you for the advice and honesty but what if I already lease a vehicle with commercial insurance and decide to drive about 30-35 hours a week during some peak hours, any chance for profit then? The IRS thing i'll have to take on the chin but I really need some secondary income, this seems to be it


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The


Frank White said:


> Thank you for the advice and honesty but what if I already lease a vehicle with commercial insurance and decide to drive about 30-35 hours a week during some peak hours, any chance for profit then? The IRS thing i'll have to take on the chin but I really need some secondary income, this seems to be it


Vehicle will have to be a Taxi lease, and no, 35 hours with a leased vehicle will not suffice, just the lease, insurance, registration and inspections will cost you an arm and a leg, like I said in nyc there is no such thing as part time FHV/Taxi, especially with a leased car. Also 35 hours will make you squat, since close to half those hours, sometimes more will be dead hours "No pax in car, no money", this is a bad time to get in this business, Uber has turned the whole industry upside down, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. You are already going to pay for it with your divorce, you don't need another headache,a costly one at that.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Frank White said:


> The IRS thing i'll have to take on the chin


I wasn't joking about Uber being a close to zero profit job, at least on your tax forms. Taxes _are_ high on your profit, but once you've written off your mileage and other business expenses you won't be showing much profit. That doesn't mean you aren't making money. The Federal mileage deduction is higher than the actual cost of any vehicle you would actually want to use for the job, and the larger the difference between your actual operating expenses and the Federal mileage deduction the higher your _legit_ off the books profit becomes. Basically you only pay taxes on your small amount of shown profit and you get to pocket 100% of that difference between your legal on paper expenses and actual out of pocket expenses.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

It's why I elect to drive a Prius. With the Ford Escape I was filling up after each night of driving, those three nights averaged $90-$115 depending on the price per gallon, multiply that by 4 $360-$460 going out per month is gas.

With the Prius I fill up once per month $22 average, instant income increase. 

If you're not taking the mileage deduction you're hurting yourself in the long run. Don't forget to deduct those car washes and window tints too! Save every receipt, even those Costco water receipts!


----------

